# Things to look for when buying second hand



## KrisP (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello all. I'm in the market for a second hand classic and was looking for a little guidance.

I'm aware that I should be looking for a pre-2015 model. Are there any easily distinguishable features that I can use to quickly tell these apart from the better, older models? And are there any warning signs to look out for that would suggest it has been poorly maintained and should be avoided?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

2014 RI8161/40 Vs 2015 RI9403/11

visual differences between the aluminium boiler solenoid version and the new 2015 stainless steel mechanical valve version .

The immediate visual difference is the badge on the front, the switch cluster and the lack of chrome drain pipe.

The 2015's badge declares Gaggia Classic whereas its predecessor states Classic Gaggia.

The 2015's switches are all the same size, has dimples on and the lights are at the top of the switches, whereas its predecessor has a larger steam switch, no dimples and the lights are at the bottom.

The 2015 doesn't have the chrome outlet pipe going into the drip tray because it doesn't have a solenoid valve so doesn't vent water after pulling a shot.

With the panarello plastic attachement removed the remaining steam wand is longer on the 2015 model than its predecessors


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey @KrisP I've just placed an ad in the for sale section for a 2012 version of the classic which has been well maintained and serviced with additional mods carried out.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

pre-Philips (approx before 2010), larger (more reliable) solenoid is key!

Martin


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ive used both if this helps - they both make coffee just as well - the later model has in my view a better SS boiler but for tweaking and long term fix ability the earlier model is a proven machine, the newer 2015 on machine shares much of its gubbins with other gaggias that have been in production for a while so should be reliable - but if I had to go for one it would be the earlier model - (if you can find a gold one they seem to be rated at 1425watts) Gaggia seem to have adjusted this and that over the years spec wise. The newer model does have an OPV valve but not a conventional one like the older machines.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you get a "post-Philips" one (RI8161) that pre-dates the latest 2015 one, I believe the smaller solenoid can be replaced with the larger (older) one as and when it's convenient. (As far as I know - could be mistaken).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> If you get a "post-Philips" one (RI8161) that pre-dates the latest 2015 one, I believe the smaller solenoid can be replaced with the larger (older) one as and when it's convenient. (As far as I know - could be mistaken).


You are correct.

The larger solenoids cost about £40 and are a straight swap replacement.

In all honesty though the only reason the smaller solenoids get the bad rep is down to users not descaling as regularly as should be done.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

what the diffrent gaggia made in Italy and Romania? and how to its look like from outside?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

wan said:


> what the diffrent gaggia made in Italy and Romania? and how to its look like from outside?


There's a sticker underneath, ask to see a photo of that for conclusive evidence of its origin

this is not my photo


----------

